# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents >  Σύγκρουση του Norwegian Dream

## Apostolos

Όταν λέμε ότι κάποιο πλοίο έχει ύφεση στις στούκες το εννωούμε! Έτσι ο λιμένας του Μοντεβίδεο παραμένει κλειστός μετά απο σύγκρουση του Norwegian Dream και πλοίο Περουγουανής σημαίας. Από τους επιβάτες του πλοίο κανείς δέν τραυματίστηκε και οι ζημίες του περιορίζονται στην ίσαλο γραμμή.  Εντούτοις, λόγω της σύγκρουσης, εμπορευματοκιβώτια και διάφορα αυτοκίνητα έπεσαν στη θάλασσα.  Η ναυτική διοίκηση έκλεισε το λιμένα του Μοντεβίδεο για λόγους ασφαλείας, αφού είναι άγνωστο προς το παρόν το ποσό και η θέση του φορτίου που βυθίστηκε.  Επίσης μια λεπτομερής έρευνα θα ξεκινήσει για να καθορίσει τις ευθύνες.
Το ίδιο πλοίο στης 24/08/1999 συγκρούστηκε με το πλοίο μεταφοράς containers "EVER DECENT" κάνοντας την πλώρη του φυσαρμόνικα  :Smile: 

http://www.espectador.com/1v4_contenido.php?id=110974

http://www.cruisecritic.com/news/news.cfm?ID=2309

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/low/uk/428840.stm

http://www.bookerassociates.btintern...ges/dream1.htm

----------


## Apostolos

Κανένα νέο για το πλοίο?

----------

